# Xtra-Cycle Fat bike conversion?



## spidennis (Aug 1, 2012)

Has an Xtra-Cycle Fat bike conversion been done yet? 

I really like the idea of having two bikes in one!


----------



## spidennis (Aug 1, 2012)

75 views? .... and no one knows? hummmm.........
Can this be the next new market?!

I live at the beach, so a fat bike is next on my list. 
I also have a very long beach ride planned ......
and the stock fatbike isn't a cargo bike,
but with a xtracycle type device made for the fat tires ......
then I could have the best of both worlds and doing it with only one bike. 
this combo is as natural as peanutbutter and jelly!
am I missing something here?  oh yeah the bread .... who's got that?


----------



## damnitman (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm with you...I made my Trek Transport Half fat with a 65 up front...and once I come up with the coin I'm going to put a snowcat in back making it 5/8ths fat...it oughtta fit a snowcat with a 2.35 in back...but I would love 65's front and rear with 3.0's mounted to them


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

No conversions done that I know of, but there are a few custom fat longtails floating around. Look up "Riding the Spine" Chupacabra for one. Another one was made by Banjo bicycles of Madison WI. I got to see that one, and it was pretty cool, though I would hate to use such a pricey frame in the winter, or along the ocean even more.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

OP; I'm with you-I've got my Xtra and it eems it gts more and more road-ish as time goes on,keeping it at east rail-trail friendly,though-I've been thinking thoughts of a more singletrack/bike-camping specific build for a second builup myself...maybe not 3" fat,but 2.5" + or - (so I wouldn't nessesarily need anything custom). Be sure ot post up anything you find/do for the rest of us to drool over. Like the others said,check out ridingthespine/com for one source of inspiration :thumbsup:


----------



## anthony_coley (Jul 15, 2005)

Yes, but nothing production that I have heard of...

Check these:
Cargo bikes, Big Dummy etc « Singletrack Forum

https://www.google.com/search?q=fat...FIOOq2gXbi4GQDw&ved=0CDYQsAQ&biw=1903&bih=907

If You're Gonna Go Big&#8230; | vélo-flâneur



spidennis said:


> Has an Xtra-Cycle Fat bike conversion been done yet?
> 
> I really like the idea of having two bikes in one!


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

_Leopold Porkstacker_ mounted some 3" tires on his Big Fat Dummy.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

*Long & Fat*



spidennis said:


> Has an Xtra-Cycle Fat bike conversion been done yet?
> 
> I really like the idea of having two bikes in one!


No bolt on freeradical conversions that I've seen, just the custom built or modified longtails like Chupacabra, the Banjo fat longtail bike and there was another guy in Minnesota I think who did some chopping and welding on a Big Dummy to squeeze a fat tire out back on the Dummy.

If you want both a fat bike and cargo hauling ability, there are also some folks that customized B.O.B trailers to fit the back end of a fatbike and run a bigger rear tire on the trailer for more float. Search the fat bike thread on that.


----------



## spidennis (Aug 1, 2012)

I feel like I'm looking at "history" when I see these two mentioned bikes. They are years old! and still nothing for what I'm searching for? Also they are solid one piece frame long tails, not an xtra-cycle style. There's reasons I want the xtra- cycle style instead of a solid extension frame, for one I get the short wheelbase back when I need it and two is that I can box up the bike for bus trips. (you'll notice my other thread about that). about all I can see in doing is finding someone with the skills and the passion to put this idea into reality. that Q problem and double chain method looked interesting. I wonder how it turned out? I can see that idea being adapted for this longtail bolt on conversion.


----------



## spidennis (Aug 1, 2012)

vogtgregoryy said:


> I've had so much adjusting but it just keeps locking.


sorry, there's nothing showing, plus there's nothing on your server? 
maybe try just attaching the photos instead?


----------



## anthony_coley (Jul 15, 2005)

There's probably a reason you don't see fat Xtracycles... My gut tells me it would be crazy flexy and unresponsive. Have you ridden an Xtracycle? Putting 4" wide tires is only going to compound the flex. Don't get me wrong, I love Xtracycle and what they've done, but IMO, long-tails should be a one piece frame. ( <-- this is my opinion, please don't argue with me why I'm wrong )

Also, the trend seem to be going to smaller wheels on cargo bikes, not bigger.



spidennis said:


> I feel like I'm looking at "history" when I see these two mentioned bikes. They are years old! and still nothing for what I'm searching for? Also they are solid one piece frame long tails, not an xtra-cycle style. There's reasons I want the xtra- cycle style instead of a solid extension frame, for one I get the short wheelbase back when I need it and two is that I can box up the bike for bus trips. (you'll notice my other thread about that). about all I can see in doing is finding someone with the skills and the passion to put this idea into reality. that Q problem and double chain method looked interesting. I wonder how it turned out? I can see that idea being adapted for this longtail bolt on conversion.


----------



## coldbike (Feb 24, 2011)

The Free Radical would have to be pretty extensively modified to be made fat. I think that is why the folks who are doing fat longtails have generally been using custom frames or Yuba Mundos.


----------



## spidennis (Aug 1, 2012)

anthony_coley said:


> There's probably a reason you don't see fat Xtracycles... My gut tells me it would be crazy flexy and unresponsive. Have you ridden an Xtracycle? Putting 4" wide tires is only going to compound the flex. Don't get me wrong, I love Xtracycle and what they've done, but IMO, long-tails should be a one piece frame. ( <-- this is my opinion, please don't argue with me why I'm wrong )
> 
> Also, the trend seem to be going to smaller wheels on cargo bikes, not bigger.


Anthony, I don't want to argue at all, and I like to see other possible reasoning as to the big WHY? Why hasn't this yet been done? though I do realize this is a relatively new branch of biking.

And no, I haven't ridden a xtracyle conversion but I can see how this flex can be a problem.

All I've seen is the fat long tails as a custom one off job. There was talk of a short custom run of the Chupacabra but I never saw anything about that again. 2k for a frame? Not in my budget!

So I've seen xtra-cycle with a few other interesting concepts, the folding cargo bike, their long tail with built in attachments for racks and a sidecar. Plus there's trailers to tow around. Maybe I should look more into those ideas?

Or can I make a "stock" (if I can call a fat bike stock) work out for me? I have two reasons for the cargo abilities, one is for my trip where I got to carry lots of gear (but it must fit on a bus) , and two is for my general life living at the beach, I give sandcastle lessons on the beach (and got a lesson on wednesday) so I got to carry gear for that.


----------



## spidennis (Aug 1, 2012)

coldbike said:


> The Free Radical would have to be pretty extensively modified to be made fat. I think that is why the folks who are doing fat longtails have generally been using custom frames or Yuba Mundos.


they all have to get bast the Q (factor) where the chain path and the pedal position are not inline.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a Pugsley and an Xtracycle. IMHO, the functionality of both bikes would be negated by combining them. The Pugsley is nice because it's easy to pop a wheelie on, a skill I rely on in the winter. Attacking snow drifts, climbing up on stuff, etc requires the nimbleness of a mountain bike (fat bike). The handling of the Xtracycle is fine for street cruising, but it's not going to jump up on a curb with grace. 

Of course the looks of the fat cargo bike are incredible, and if the appearance is what you're going for, then go for it. Just don't expect it to be an accurate presentation of what each style of bike is capable of.


----------



## spidennis (Aug 1, 2012)

JAGI410 said:


> I have a Pugsley and an Xtracycle. IMHO, the functionality of both bikes would be negated by combining them. The Pugsley is nice because it's easy to pop a wheelie on, a skill I rely on in the winter. Attacking snow drifts, climbing up on stuff, etc requires the nimbleness of a mountain bike (fat bike). The handling of the Xtracycle is fine for street cruising, but it's not going to jump up on a curb with grace.
> 
> Of course the looks of the fat cargo bike are incredible, and if the appearance is what you're going for, then go for it. Just don't expect it to be an accurate presentation of what each style of bike is capable of.


Jag, I hear what you're saying. I want the cargo capacity for doing cargo and touring, but I need it on the sand, hence the fat bike tires. I won't be mt'biken it, but that's the beauty of having it a bolt on xtracycle, I can convert it back so I can take it up into the Adirondack Mts, Two bikes in one.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Perhaps a fat trailer to match? coastrider: `Fat` BOB Trailer Update


----------



## spidennis (Aug 1, 2012)

Jag, that is an interesting idea.
it's still single track and I like that!
but I've still have to box it up for the bus ride home.
I think that could be worked out.
this could work out to be an easier method vs the xtracycle?
and modifying a bob looks much easier!


----------



## spidennis (Aug 1, 2012)

With more thought and research, yup, this is the route I'll take!
Thread closed! Thanks jag! ...... and see my other threads taking this idea farther. :thumbsup:


----------



## tractopelle (Jul 20, 2012)

What about a 24" wheel with fat tires in the Xtracycle extension?
Wouldn't it fit?


----------

